# vinyl wallpaper



## marstew (Feb 19, 2011)

I had vinyl wallpaper put up on one wall. The seams do not appear to have closed completely, but there is no overlap. How would I fix this, or cover it up?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Get whomever put it up to come back and fix it, no reason for you to do it at all.:no:


----------



## souciej (Feb 20, 2011)

A steamer,or you can use your iron with steam becarefull not to leave in spot to long or you will burn wallpaper test on a non conspicuos place first


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

If all else fails, take a sample of the paper to the paint store and have them match some paint to a color in the paper where the seams meet and take a small brush and touch it up. Since it's vinyl, the cut shouldn't be so tedious as you can wipe any paint off the paper with a damp rag. Try in an inconspicuous spot first though. Take a damp rag and wipe the exposed areas to remove as much paste as you can. Use damp, not wet, and wipe up and down, not side to side which will push moisture under the seams. All you're doing now is what some paper hangers do before they hang some papers, only what you have to do is harder and more risky. If you accidentally lift some seams, use some seam adhesive to reset.


----------

